# EasyPHP, PHPBB, and Me



## davisshaver (May 26, 2002)

I am using EasyPHP to test my web site locally. I am now trying to set up a PHPBB and test it, but I am getting an error message:

phpBB : Critical Error

Could not connect to the database

These are my Database Configuration settings:
Database Server Hostname / DSN: "localhost" 
Your Database Name: "root"
Database Username: "root"
Database Password: ""
Prefix for tables in database: "phpbb_"

EasyPHP's homepage is http://www.easyphp.org/
Google translates it pretty well from french to english.
any help or alternatives would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You website is rather annoying with the banner ad that WILL NOT go away and pops you to another page. 

What is the database you are attempting to connect to with the connection string? Is your database really named "root".


----------



## davisshaver (May 26, 2002)

No, I do not think so. I am not sure what the name is.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You still didn't answer the question on the database type. Is it an Access, SQL, MySQL or what. If you don't know the name how are you going to edit the connection string??


----------



## davisshaver (May 26, 2002)

ooo Sorry, MySQL 3.21


----------



## jakoval (Oct 28, 2001)

I tried easyphp, but found it awkward to work with. Just started playing with phpdev (available from http://www.firepages.com.au/) - seems more polished, with more features and better support system.


----------



## Marijuano (Jan 25, 2003)

try "mysql" as the database name, or better yet get the database name from easyphp (should be in config.php or something similar). or get phpmyadmin (http://www.phpmyadmin.net/), that'll let you create a new DB or edit current ones.


----------

